# How I sealed my Christmas Card envelopes!



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

I didn't want to wet and seal all of them and thought if I'm going to tape them I might as well make the most of it! Came to the computer, called up the card program, and designed and printed the labels!  I wonder if we will get any new members from it?


----------



## Thewife (Dec 1, 2008)

That's cute!


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 1, 2008)

way cool idea.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

I needed to seal those envelopes somehow, why not advertise BYCows!


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 1, 2008)

right lets people know what we are about.


----------



## marky (Oct 30, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc282/kitty4_photo/Cows/envelopes.jpg
> 
> I didn't want to wet and seal all of them and thought if I'm going to tape them I might as well make the most of it! Came to the computer, called up the card program, and designed and printed the labels!  I wonder if we will get any new members from it?


Look at how nice that card is. I'm quite positive that will attract more members here. Too bad i'm already a member coz I envy getting one. Haha!


----------

